# Bringing shrimp from Taiwan through customs?



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

My parents will be going to Taiwan next month and I was wondering if they would be allowed to bring shrimp from Taiwan back to Toronto on a plane? They are flying Cathay Pacific, would they be able to carry the shrimp with them on the plane? and would they have issues with customs if they declare the shrimp? Anyone with knowledge or experience please provide your input  Thans.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jon021 said:


> My parents will be going to Taiwan next month and I was wondering if they would be allowed to bring shrimp from Taiwan back to Toronto on a plane? They are flying Cathay Pacific, would they be able to carry the shrimp with them on the plane? and would they have issues with customs if they declare the shrimp? Anyone with knowledge or experience please provide your input  Thans.


you either declare with paperwork, or don't declare. Nonetheless, you can't carry more than 50ml of liquid on to the plane. Therefore, packing is an issue...talk to you in class about I packed mine (don't forget to ask lol).


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> you either declare with paperwork, or don't declare. Nonetheless, you can't carry more than 50ml of liquid on to the plane. Therefore, packing is an issue...talk to you in class about I packed mine (don't forget to ask lol).


Alright cool thanks Leon, i'll be sure to bug you in class about it.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Ive brought from japan 3 times in my check in bags with no paper work.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Ive brought from japan 3 times in my check in bags with no paper work.


just in your carry-ons? and was this recent? i know they've stepped up security at customs and i don't want my parents to get into any trouble.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

"my check in bags" not carry on and this was last year 3times successfully but i'm sure theres a risk involved. Do what you have to but all 3 times i've never even had the topic brought up by any customs officer just keep them in a 2 liter bottle with plants. And make sure your getting high quality so it's worth it.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> "my check in bags" not carry on and this was last year 3times successfully but i'm sure theres a risk involved. Do what you have to but all 3 times i've never even had the topic brought up by any customs officer just keep them in a 2 liter bottle with plants. And make sure your getting high quality so it's worth it.


Alright cool, thanks for the info - i'm gonna have to educate my parents on how to grade crs lol


----------

